# a little hope



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

i have posted here a few times when was getting my sterilisation reversal,

well after what felt like a long time in trying naturally i have been getting positive results on hpt, i am in shock and feel very scared i know its early days but want to enjoy it.

em xx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Congraulations and well done - it always to hear of other people's success at overcoming secondary infertility for whatever reason 

RLH


----------



## emsylou (Mar 14, 2008)

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Just wanted to say a big well done 
I`m so pleased...Take it easy and try not to worry...easier said then done 

Jayne


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP!

Nikki xx


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

hi,

thank you all for your congratulations i am still in shock, so far i have done 8 hpt including a cb digital it was amazing seeing the word pregnant come up.
I have got a scan booked for 2nd sept to check that its not ectopic i am v v scared but keeping fingers crossed i will pop back on here if ok to let you all know the hopefully good news.

em xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations, it's lovely to hear some positive news.

Hope all goes well at scan.

Faithful x


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning,

could someone pls help i went to loo this morning and there was some tmi ewcm which was tinged with pink/brown and what looked like a bit of dark red string about the length of little finger nail.
My boobs are not hurting this morning am i misscarrying ?

i feel so scared right now, pls reply and honesty what ever you think is best

thankyou

em xx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

em

First of all    

How are you now, have you had any more spotting?  I would sit tight and see what happens, although that is a lot easier said than done.  There are lots of ladies on here that have quite big bleeds but go on to have healthy pregnancies.  If you are really concerned then ring up your Dr, I think you can have some blood tests over two or three days to see if your hsg level is still doubling.

I really hope you are ok and am    that this isn't a mc.

RLH


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

hi,

i have started a post on peer pregnancy,

i have just come back from the hospital not good news levels only 16 confused and scared pls read the other thread because this one is a bit hard with a title of 'a little hope' feel so so upset sorry if rambling it has been one of the worst days ever all info and updates will be on the other thread in peer support.

em xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Em
Just read what has happened..I`m really sorry 
Keep your chin up & Stay positive (i know its hard)

Jayne


----------

